# Gwyneth Paltrow and Chris Martin have a baby boy called....



## user2 (Apr 10, 2006)

Moses!

Yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moses Martin??

Apple and Moses Martin?? 
Sound like sect founders to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://et.tv.yahoo.com/newslink/14408/


----------



## sasha (Apr 10, 2006)

well its better than banana or quamquart [sp?]


----------



## user2 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah but it kinda reminds me of the Garden Eden!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 10, 2006)

Moses is a hell of a lot better than Mortimer. That's a name that they had considered. Thank God for Moses!!!


----------



## depecher (Apr 10, 2006)

Mortimer?!! Oh, my God! These people *seriously* need to think of what hell they are putting their kid thru with an unusual name. I seriously do NOT understand celebrities and the names they give their children.


----------



## adamchristopher (Apr 10, 2006)

heh. I think Mortimer is better. Reminds me of the original Sims.
hahaha mortimer goth.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adamchristopher* 
_heh. I think Mortimer is better. Reminds me of the original Sims.
hahaha mortimer goth._

 
omg me too... I <3 the sims


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah Moses is alot better than some other strange name they could of thought of. Mortimer reminds me of some old man! LOL Ha, and I love Sims aslo, I have it on my computer.


----------



## Urbana (Apr 11, 2006)

hahahaha. im so happy from them


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

Did you know that Mickey Mouse's original name was Mortimer? 

I dunno...I can think of worse names, for instance, I'd be suing if I were Sir Bob/Paula Yates/Michael Hutchence's kids. But hey, the 2 responsible for the names are dead...at least I don't think Bob had a hand in naming them.

Perhaps Apple & Moses can use their middle names later on in life as their given names? Paul McCartney does! His first name is James, iirc.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 18, 2006)

I wish I could say those are the stupidest names I've ever heard a celebrity choose for their kids, but I can't. Definitely up there, though.

Also, what an egomaniac Gwyneth is, naming her son after a song that somebody wrote about her. Pretentious _and_ self-absorbed. Gotta love those Hollywood actresses.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_omg me too... I <3 the sims_

 
me too...


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adamchristopher* 
_heh. I think Mortimer is better. Reminds me of the original Sims.
hahaha mortimer goth._

 
i dont like him (mortimer goth)


----------

